
Jess Frazelle - stablemap
https://github.com/open-source/stories/jessfraz
======
jdenning
If you haven't heard of Jessie Frazelle, _definitely_ check out her work. As
others have expressed, she's a brilliant engineer, speaker, and writer.

If I were in charge of hiring, I'd have recruiters pestering the hell out of
her to join my team.

Seriously, she's one of my favorite people that I've never met :)

~~~
jgrahamc
I tried to hire her and failed. :-(

~~~
dorianm
I think that's the first time I see someone publicly saying that they tried to
hire someone and it failed, very interesting.

~~~
jgrahamc
Really? Well, perhaps it's just that I'm not ashamed to say when I failed.

------
tzhenghao
I attended her talk on "Containerizing Your Desktop" at LinuxCon NA 2015, and
she maintains this open source repository filled with awesome Dockerfiles that
can run anything from Spotify to Chrome. Truly amazing

[https://github.com/jessfraz/dockerfiles](https://github.com/jessfraz/dockerfiles)

~~~
ziotom78
What is the point of running Chrome in a Docker container? Is it useful only
for developers which want to test stuff using a fixed version of the browser,
or is it something that everybody surfing the web should really want to do?

(I am not a web developer, so this is a sincere question. I am genuinely
curious!)

~~~
nl
There are lots of potential reasons. Some things I've considered doing it for
(many of which have alternative solutions, but nevertheless)

Different network configurations per browser. This is useful for doing things
like checking geo-targetting via VPNs etc.

Better security isolation. Chrome is pretty good at this, but if you want to
run a suspicious add-on this is a good way to do it.

Better isolation for scriptable browsers.

I'm sure there are plenty I haven't thought of.

~~~
imglorp
Not the best isolation however because containers aren't sandboxes (yet). If
you're really serious you need to run something like
[https://firejail.wordpress.com](https://firejail.wordpress.com) .

~~~
nl
I think (hope?) people would realize that by now about Docker. But it is a
non-trivial amount of protection against things like local file access.

------
drej
One thing that tends to be undervalued is sheer positivity and passion. Jess
reminds me of Julia Evans, both radiate excitement whenever they talk at
conferences, regardless of topic. More joy like this, please.

~~~
ainiriand
Exactly. We need way way way less drama.

~~~
K0nserv
We need fewer sources of drama. As long as there are still sources of drama it
serves a purpose.

~~~
jlouis
You may wish for fewer sources of drama, but there is always the risk that
your wish will not be granted.

One particular problem is that drama has a certain amount of "background
radiation" in the world, a noise floor you can't eliminate. The right solution
is to have a gate in the sense that you just ignore things underneath the
noise floor.

Lowering drama is possible, but elimination is impossible IMO. Hence, you end
up in a situation where the perpetually outraged keep being outraged, because
there is _always_ some kind of noise floor you can grab onto.

You need to gauge "drama relative to other situations" in order to figure out
where we stand. And once you do, you will realize that some people are feeding
off of perpetual outrage.

In short, I think we need to define when we activate the gate. And for me
personally, the amount of drama in tech is actually not that high. Try
Sales&Marketing for a change :) It is just that social media is an excellent
amplifier, so now we have far more focus than you had back in the 80'es and
90'es where the situation is likely to have been worse.

------
neom
Jessie Frazelle is not only an inspiring and talented engineer but she is also
an excellent community leader and a much needed and valued voice. On top of
all of that, I echo the sentiments below, awesome human. Glad to see her being
recognized!

~~~
abronan
For having worked with Jessie while she was still working at Docker (I no
longer work there either), I can confirm that. She is genuinely radiant and
her excitement for technology in general is contagious.

She was always around to help or hack something cool. I remember the night of
the release of Docker 1.9, we stayed late at the office to merge the last PRs
and run test suites before releasing the binaries. Jess did not have to be
there but she stayed to help Tibor (another amazing human being and prolific
contributor) and myself 'til 23pm on the release process. You know you are
surrounded with talented engineers when you can count on them regardless of
the difficulties encountered. That night, her presence lifted a big burden off
my shoulders.

I'm not sure I would have had the same excitement for Docker before joining if
she was not working there. To me, she had a huge impact on the craze towards
containers.

------
mshenfield
Seeing a living breathing hue-man reminds me that none of the projects I use
happen for free. And seeing people being turned into marketing material also
reminds me that Github ain't free either.

------
holyjaw
It's not too obvious, but this is a Github "Story" (not just the profile of an
OSS contributor). Pretty interesting content in the article. I know of her
from Twitter (guess I randomly followed some time ago) - definitely worth a
follow.

~~~
sotojuan
> It's not too obvious, but this is a Github "Story"

This should be part of the title.

------
losvedir
Hmm, is there a reason this is on HN today? Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to
learn about interesting individuals, I just feel like I might be missing some
context here. Did she win an award or do something particularly noticeable
recently?

~~~
The_Hoff
It _could_ be because she's been outspoken about the issues surrounding women
in tech [https://twitter.com/jessfraz](https://twitter.com/jessfraz) . She's
dealt with workplace inequality as has been described as going on at Uber
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/19/business/uber-sexual-
hara...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/19/business/uber-sexual-harassment-
investigation.html) . That isn't to say her portfolio isn't impressive enough
on its own.

------
theparanoid
"The greatest contribution need for Docker" I believe less is more. Docker has
grown into an all consuming piece of complexity. The best code is code you
never write.

~~~
shykes
Docker has taken the direction of a loose collection of tools tied together by
an integrated interface. So you have the choice of using the platform as a
whole, or standing up your choice of individual components on their own,
without any dependency on Docker.

Based on your comment, you're probably not the target audience for the
platform. I recommend checking out some of the components to see if they meet
your criteria of simplicity.

A few examples:

[https://runc.io](https://runc.io)

[https://containerd.tools](https://containerd.tools)

[https://github.com/docker/swarmkit](https://github.com/docker/swarmkit)

[https://github.com/docker/notary](https://github.com/docker/notary)

[https://github.com/docker/infrakit](https://github.com/docker/infrakit)

[https://github.com/docker/hyperkit](https://github.com/docker/hyperkit)

We are continuing the work of carving out more and more usable components from
the platform.

~~~
qznc
One tricky issue with Docker is its overlap with systemd. Both can be
responsible for running services. It is unclear how to integrate them well.

------
gsylvie
I recommend this:

[https://blog.jessfraz.com/](https://blog.jessfraz.com/)

------
thenayr
Jess has a passion that is rivaled by few, a truly inspiring engineer. Keep up
the awesome work!

P.S. Her twitter timeline is a must-follow -
[https://twitter.com/jessfraz](https://twitter.com/jessfraz)

------
throweawaye
I saw Jess speak at Kiwicon 9 in New Zealand. She did the whole thing live,
from the command line, with no slides. It was probably one of the most
compelling talks I've ever seen and an absolute honour to witness such skill
and passion. Myself and the several hundred other attendees were all in awe.

------
trengrj
Her uses this setup is pretty interesting:
[https://usesthis.com/interviews/jessie.frazelle/](https://usesthis.com/interviews/jessie.frazelle/)

------
cakkineni
I was kind of hoping she won an award or something, she radiates so much
positivity and is an awesome hacker.

------
simplehuman
Is kubernetes a company?

~~~
SEJeff
No, but all of the founders (and one of the top k8s guys from redhat) are at a
firm based on it now: [https://www.heptio.com](https://www.heptio.com)

Jessie is an incredible speaker and a really funny engineer. It was genuinely
hard to not laugh watching her talk @ Monitorama last year titled "Everything
is Broken":

[https://vimeo.com/173704265](https://vimeo.com/173704265)

Kubernetes is a project started by Google to make managing containers at
scale, on premise, or on the cloud, streamlined and dead simple. So far it is
"winning".

~~~
dankohn1
Two of the three Kubernetes co-founders (Joe Beda and Craig Mcluckie) co-
founded Heptio. The third (Brendan Burns) left Google for Microsoft, where
Kubernetes on Azure reached GA today [0].

[0] [http://blog.kubernetes.io/2017/02/caas-the-foundation-for-
ne...](http://blog.kubernetes.io/2017/02/caas-the-foundation-for-next-gen-
paas.html)

~~~
asadlionpk
I am using k8s on azure container service. It's good! One thing I am unable to
do is re-scale the cluster (add more nodes). They don't allow that somehow.

~~~
dankohn1
That limitation was apparently lifted today.

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/21/kubernetes-on-
microsofts-a...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/21/kubernetes-on-microsofts-
azure-container-service-is-now-generally-available/)

"This means the service is now backed by an SLA, and users will be able to get
support contracts from Microsoft. Maybe more importantly, though, Microsoft
also added two pivotal new features with this update: the ability to easily
scale Kubernetes clusters up and down and support for high-availability setups
with multiple masters."

------
whalesalad
Glad to hear she is working on Kube now instead of Mesos!

------
pnathan
one of the sharper people out there.

